# الشكائر المنسوجة



## احمد مرزوق حسن (22 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو من الاخوة العاملين في مجال الشكائر المنسوجة woven sacks :
ما هى افضل نسبة لاضافة كربونات الكالسيوم الي البولى بروبيلين ؟


----------

